# Steam gestört



## DataDino (23. Dezember 2016)

*Steam gestört*

Seit etwa 16 Uhr kommt es beim Versuch, sich mit Steam zu verbinden momentan zu massiven Problemen. Beim Login der Software erscheint nach wenigen Sekunden der Hinweis, das die Verbindung nicht möglich sei. Auch die Website hinter der Domain steampowered.com tut sich schwer. Der Server antwortet zwar zögerlich auf die Anfrage, liefert aber keinen Inhalt zurück bzw. meldet nach geraumer Wartezeit einen Error, der auf Probleme beim Verarbeiten des Requests hinweist. Diese Art von Verhalten würde zu einer Überlastung oder einem DDoS-Angriff gleichermaßen passen. Aber bisher sind genauere Gründe für diese Probleme nicht bekannt. Die GameStar schließt einen Hacker-Angriff nicht aus.

Quellen:
Steam down: Server offline? Login-Probleme nerven Spieler - NETZWELT
Steam Winter Sale - Server aktuell down - GameStar
Yes, Steam is down for everyone - Polygon
http://allestörungen.de/stoerung/steam


----------



## HisN (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Steam gestÃ¶rt*

Und ich dachte dass ist zu einem Sale völlig normal bei Steam.
Jedenfalls wäre es nicht das erste mal.


----------



## kero81 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Steam gestÃ¶rt*

Hab ich auch eben festgestellt. Is aber nich so schlimm, in den letzten Sales gabs nix für mich und ich denke in diesem auch nicht.


----------



## Körschgen (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Steam gestÃ¶rt*

Der Sale is mir Schnuppe, Spielen fällt so aber auch schwer.

Don't starve together läuft ohne Steam nicht...


----------



## Tra6zon (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Steam gestört*

Same problem here 
Hab es auch grade eben erst bemerkt


----------



## -Moof- (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Steam gestÃ¶rt*

Hi, troz alle dem gehts einem uff´n  Aufschlagzünder....


----------



## TollerHecht (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Steam gestÃ¶rt*

Wir nehmen einfach die paar Aufmerksamkeits Spastis und schieben sie für 4 Wochen auf ne einsame Insel ohne Internet ab.


----------



## -Moof- (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Steam gestÃ¶rt*



TollerHecht schrieb:


> Wir nehmen einfach die paar Aufmerksamkeits Spastis und schieben sie für 4 Wochen auf ne einsame Insel ohne Internet ab.




^^ echt jetzt?   nur blöd wenn man was kaufen möchte, oder?


----------



## kero81 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Steam gestÃ¶rt*

Bei mir gehts übrigens wieder

Edit:
Ups, nur das anmelden geht. Beim Shop kommt "[FONT=&quot]An error occurred while processing your request."...[/FONT]


----------



## -Moof- (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Steam gestÃ¶rt*



kero81 schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts übrigens wieder
> 
> Edit:
> Ups, nur das anmelden geht. Beim Shop kommt "An error occurred while processing your request."...



Jau, und AHHHH trozdem thx für die Info..


----------



## -Moof- (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Steam gestÃ¶rt*

´juhuuu es geht wieder.....20:03


----------



## Tra6zon (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Steam gestört*

 yeeees


----------



## JanJake (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Steam gestÃ¶rt*



-Moof- schrieb:


> ^^ echt jetzt?   nur blöd wenn man was kaufen möchte, oder?



Wer kauft bei Steam? O.o 

Viel zu teuer und keine wirklichen Angebote. Was bei denen die Angebote sind, sind bei anderen Wucher Preise!


----------



## Tra6zon (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Steam gestört*



JanJake schrieb:


> Wer kauft bei Steam? O.o
> 
> Viel zu teuer und keine wirklichen Angebote. Was bei denen die Angebote sind, sind bei anderen Wucher Preise!



Wo kaufst du denn deine Spiele


----------



## frozenvein (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Steam gestört*

Kuck mal hier GameKeyFinder.de | Preisvergleich CD-Keys & Gamecards - Steam, Origin, gunstig


----------



## Tra6zon (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Steam gestört*

Bei solchen Seiten habe ich immer ein wenig Zweifel.
Kann man da ohne bedenken einkaufen?

Gesendet mit meinem Galaxy A5 2016


----------



## barmitzwa (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Steam gestÃ¶rt*



JanJake schrieb:


> Wer kauft bei Steam? O.o
> 
> Viel zu teuer und keine wirklichen Angebote. Was bei denen die Angebote sind, sind bei anderen Wucher Preise!



in der Signatur mit highend Hardware und mehreren Systemen prahlen und dann in Keystores spiele kaufen, ohne in Deutschland dafür Steuern abzuführen eieieieieiiiiiii
naja Hauptsache 5€ gespart 

Fragst du auch an der Tankstelle "wer kauft denn bei euch Diesel?"
Schaut mal hier gibts billig Heizöl: Heizol Preisvergleich beim Testsieger >> HeizOel24 ✓
(spart man sich auch die ein oder andere Steuer im Vergleich zum Diesel)


----------



## DonCoco (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Steam gestÃ¶rt*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> in der Signatur mit highend Hardware und mehreren Systemen prahlen und dann in Keystores spiele kaufen, ohne in Deutschland dafür Steuern abzuführen eieieieieiiiiiii
> naja Hauptsache 5€ gespart
> 
> Fragst du auch an der Tankstelle "wer kauft denn bei euch Diesel?"
> ...


Vllt kann er sich genau deswegen teurer sachen leisten die er haben möchte. Weil er woanders spart [emoji6] 

Gesendet von meinem F5321 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TollerHecht (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Steam gestÃ¶rt*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> in der Signatur mit highend Hardware und mehreren Systemen prahlen und dann in Keystores spiele kaufen, ohne in Deutschland dafür Steuern abzuführen eieieieieiiiiiii
> naja Hauptsache 5€ gespart
> 
> Fragst du auch an der Tankstelle "wer kauft denn bei euch Diesel?"
> ...


Jo, alles klar. Dann zeig mal wie du dir für 60€ ein Spiel zum Release kaufst und ich das selbe Spiel für 34€ im Keystore kriege. Wer von uns beiden ist dann der Schlaue?


----------



## barmitzwa (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Steam gestÃ¶rt*



TollerHecht schrieb:


> Jo, alles klar. Dann zeig mal wie du dir für 60€ ein Spiel zum Release kaufst und ich das selbe Spiel für 34€ im Keystore kriege. Wer von uns beiden ist dann der Schlaue?



Gegenfrage: was ist schlauer? Ein Fernseher im Handel kaufen oder vom Geschäftsmodell vom Laster gefallen? (/dubiose Herkunft, keine Steuern beim Verkauf)

ich kaufe idR keine Spiele bei Release. Ich kaufe Spiele im Sale.
So gesterm z.B. Batman Arkham Knight mit Seasonpass für 9,99€ - du würdest dafür bei einzelnen Keystores 8,08€ bezahlen. 
Mist, 1,91€ "zu viel" aber dabei Steuern gezahlt...


----------



## Körschgen (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Steam gestört*

Nur sind die wenigsten Keyshops dubios oder illegal...

Und ich kaufe die Spiele dort das ganze Jahr über zum niedrigen Preis...


----------



## TollerHecht (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Steam gestört*

So siehts aus, wer so blöd ist (sorry, aber wer gibt gerne mehr geld für die gleiche Leistung aus?).  Tankst du eigentlich auch Super Plus um den Tankstellenbesitzer zu unterstützen?


----------



## Tra6zon (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Steam gestört*

Ich kaufe meine Spiele auch über Steam.

Aus dem einfachen Grund, dass die von euch genannten Seiten für mich nicht seriös wirken.

Da zahle ich lieber ein paar Euros mehr für ein reines Gewissen


----------



## barmitzwa (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Steam gestört*

Ihr habt recht.. wer Steuern bezahlt ist dumm. Wer sie hinterzieht ist schlau.. 




TollerHecht schrieb:


> ...Tankst du eigentlich auch Super Plus um den Tankstellenbesitzer zu unterstützen?


nein, weil mein Motor es braucht.


----------



## DonCoco (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Steam gestört*



Tra6zon schrieb:


> Ich kaufe meine Spiele auch über Steam.
> 
> Aus dem einfachen Grund, dass die von euch genannten Seiten für mich nicht seriös wirken.
> 
> Da zahle ich lieber ein paar Euros mehr für ein reines Gewissen


Ich hatte bis vor ca.  2 Jahren auch immer bedenken. Hab 2 Seiten wo ich immer kaufe. Und kann sagen hat zu 100% immer funktioniert, ohne Verzögerung oder sonstwas. Kann dir gerne per pn die Seiten schicken.  Für die Preis auf steam kannst dir da 2 spiele kaufen. 

Gesendet von meinem F5321 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tra6zon (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Steam gestört*



DonCoco schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis vor ca.  2 Jahren auch immer bedenken. Hab 2 Seiten wo ich immer kaufe. Und kann sagen hat zu 100% immer funktioniert, ohne Verzögerung oder sonstwas. Kann dir gerne per pn die Seiten schicken.  Für die Preis auf steam kannst dir da 2 spiele kaufen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem F5321 mit Tapatalk



Gerne. Werde evtl mal testweise ein Spiel (Key)  kaufen


----------



## barmitzwa (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Steam gestört*

Passend zum Thema: Spiele-Entwickler: G2A baut sein Geschaft auf Betrug und Region-Exploits


----------



## Schinken (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Steam gestört*

Es gibt halt seriöse und unseriöse Keyshops. Aber es gibt nur ein, (mehr oder minder, aber beim Kauf von Spielen mehr) seriöses, Steam. Je nach Laune, Preis und Priorität kaufe ich mal da und mal da. In Steam nur im Sale, aber dann kommts halt auch fast an die Keyshop-Preise ran. Die 1-2 € sind dann quasi ein Sicherheitszuschlag. 

Ist das Spiel bei Steam allerdings überteuert, nicht im Sale und/oder ich will das Spiel schnell, kaufe ich auch schonmal im Keyshop. Größere Summen lass ich da trotzdem nicht gerne, ich habe schon mal Wochenlang um mein geld streiten müssen bei GK4ME, während der Support sich eine schlechte Ausrede nach der anderen hat einfallen lassen. Erst nach mehrmaliger Klagedrohung bekam ich mein Geld zurück (der Key kam einfach nie an). Ein andermal habe ich bei einem anderen Shop den falschen Key bekommen. Es war ein DLC-Key, aber es kam der Key für ein anderes DLC desselben Spiels. Da verlangte man dann von mir zu beweisen, dass ich das andere DLC bestellt habe. Dafür brauche man ein Screenshot. Tja, leider mache ich keine Screenshots von jeder Bestellung und kaufe , wo möglich, immer als Gast ein, also ohne Registrierung. Ich dachte ja erst noch, dass der Preis ein Beweis sein sollte, aber nein, obwohl das versendete DLC sogar preiswerter war als das Bestellte und ich natürlich den höheren Preis bezahlt hatte, gilt nur ein Screenshot. 

Naja, ich lass das von einem Anwalt prüfen, habe aber keine große Hoffnung mehr. Also, ich merk mir diese Shops natürlich, aber manchmal ist mir diese Unsicherheit einfach nicht das gesparte Geld wert. Kommt natürlich auch darauf an wie es in meinem Portemonaise aussieht .


----------



## DonCoco (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Steam gestört*

Es gibt aber einfach seriöse keyshops die jeder kennt. Wer woanders kauft ist selber schuld, sry.


----------



## Schinken (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Steam gestört*

Die jeder kennt? Na da ist aber einer überheblich. 

Wie im Internet üblich findet man für jeden Shop Positives und Negatives. Ich wurde im Gegensatz zu dir nicht mit dem absoluten Wissen geboren, deshalb muss ich leider gucken welchen Empfehlungen ich vertraue ( in meinem Freundeskreis gibts keine Zocker, also kann ich hier keine Erfahrungen austauschen) und meinen Erfahrungen vertrauen. 
 Aber aus Interesse, welche sind denn diese seriösen Shops? 

Im Übrigen gings doch genau darum, bei Keyshops muss man sich auskennen (und im Gegensatz zu deiner Annahme muss nicht jeder wissen was du zu wissen meinst).

Bei Steam wartet man nur auf den Sale. Einfacher und seriöser halt.

.


----------



## DonCoco (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Steam gestört*

Gameladen.com, cdkeys.com. Da kauf ich ein. Bei gameladen ist der Support super. Cdkeys.com billiger und bei beiden noch nie Probleme gehabt. 
mmoga.com gibt's auch, wo viele einkaufen.


----------



## Schinken (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Steam gestört*

Gameladen habe ich auch nur gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht. CDkeys hatte ich noch nicht, werd ich dann mal testen, danke. MMOGA ist das Paradebeispiel für einen oft empfohlenen Shop. Hatte da auch selten Probleme, aber das Beispiel wo das falsche DLC kam?--> MMOGA.

EDIT: DonCoco, wir haben fast dasselbe System , auch wenns keine Rolle für irgendwas spielt....


----------



## sethdiabolos (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Steam gestört*

Hinsichtlich Keyshops. Die Preise der Spiele sind die gleichen wie im Laden, nur eben nicht die Ladenpreise aus Deutschland.
Da gibt es Spiele aus Südamerika, Afrika, Nahost und besonders günstig als rein russische Version direkt von Mütterchen Russland. Die digitalen Reseller müssen auch ganz normal an EA, Ubisoft, Activision etc.  ihren Einkaufspreis bezahlen, welcher in ihrem Land in dem sie leben entsprechend hoch ist. Für uns Deutsche ist es als eins der reichsten Länder der Welt aber enorm billig und so werden dank dem Internet und der Globalisierung die Spiele auch nach Deutschland vertrieben. Wer sich recht erinnert, bevor Steam die russischen Versionen sprachlich festgesetzt hat waren die Keys schneller billig und auch zum Release schon viel günstiger. G2a.com hat inzwischen auch die Mehrwertsteuer eingebunden, was den Preis der Keys erhöht aber natürlich der richtige Schritt für eine legale Vertriebs-Plattform ist.


----------

